# ABC, NBC, CBS on Demand



## 3rdGenBruin (Oct 24, 2006)

Any news on when we can expect to see the main network programs on demand? The other stuff is nice, but where on demand really shines is when you miss a show. I find a lot of the stuff I watch regularly is on the main channels.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Since the networks offer most shows on line, for free, I can't see any reason for it to not be available for VOD.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

davring said:


> Since the networks offer most shows on line, for free, I can't see any reason for it to not be available for VOD.


Reason #1

The assumed loss of add revenue from the networks' own sites.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No idea when we'll see the big 4 on demand, but PBS is going to work with DIRECTV to make PBS available on demand. That's something, at least ...


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

well several years ago Directv announced agreement to provide NBC VOD content so as far as NBC goes it should just be a matter of getting the content to directv and directv getting up i believe


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In time... I think you will see exactly that...
The major networks, and their major shows will be up there...

Just takes some time.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I would guess the settlement and terms of the current writers strike will have a direct bearing on network shows moving to VOD. I doubt they are signing any new contracts when they don't know what the payment terms will be with the writers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Koz said:


> I would guess the settlement and terms of the current writers strike will have a direct bearing on network shows moving to VOD. I doubt they are signing any new contracts when they don't know what the payment terms will be with the writers.


Excellent point. Royalties for internet distribution was bandied about as one of sticking points, but VOD is right up there. Cable-companies provide it and now so does DIRECTV, so you're absolutely right: many networks won't want to commit to a VOD contract without knowing what they'll end up having to pay the writers.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking for HBO On Demand as well...


----------

